# front shifting: 2012 force vs 2012 red



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Is there much of a improvement in shifting in Red?


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Force with steel cage might be better.

Noticed a big mprovement going from red titanium cage to red steel.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

zigmeister said:


> Force with steel cage might be better.
> 
> Noticed a big mprovement going from red titanium cage to red steel.


read the post again...pretty sure you're talking about the 'old' Red and the OP is talking about the 'new' Red. which is in fact much better than the 'old' Red and a bit better than Force or Red w/ a steel cage derailleur. setting up the new derailleur is a bit more time consuming than the old, but it really does work great.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

A Shimano 105 or Ultegra FD outperforms any pre-2012 SRAM FD by a significant margin too. I have not used the new Red FD but I hear it is very good.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

'12 Red is on par with Di2. It's extremely fast and effortless. With the new shifters and no trim it's awesome. Quick shifts both ways and no chain rub. I am running Praxis rings though but the new red rings are suppose to be good.

Installing the new FD is so easy as the instructions are very simple and the derailleur has setup lines. I just got done the other night installing the new Red.


----------

